# October Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is working horses. So you can participate with a photo of a working horse (under saddle, on a lunge line, pulling a cart or wagon etc.).

You will have from October 6 to October 17 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of October 17, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Coco the mustang, packing in to hunting camp.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My husband and daughter roping in the branding pen.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Another Branding Pen photo:


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

Jet and I, doing trot pole work











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up. Please vote!


----------

